# Plowing With "the Hood"



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

the snow is so deep in the KINGDOM that i had to get the d6 9u known as THE HOOD out to push back the snow banks. pushed a lot of snow in about 2 hours with the 12 foot blade.

thansk


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

kinda chilly drivin that, is it?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

what a pile to push up and back, not bad for a cat that was under water for 3 long years.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/d6_9u_the_hood_webpage.htm

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

the cats are very warm when you have all the canvas on, today i only put the front one because i was only doing a little bit of work.

here is THE HOOD working for a living.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/NEWSLETTER_28_WEBPAGE.htm

that was a lot of plowing on the job because of the stone boat sleigh.

thansk


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

KingofObsolete said:


> the cats are very warm when you have all the canvas on, today i only put the front one because i was only doing a little bit of work.
> 
> here is THE HOOD working for a living.
> 
> ...


Makes for good reading. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us!!


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, we even got all the stories in a book, wow eh!!!! i still can't believe that i have a pubished book, my parents are proud of me, LOL

http://kingofobsolete.ca/king_of_obsolete_PUBLISHED_BOOK_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats pretty cool, def made for good reading.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, nice truck, good enough ground clearence to bounce over the 300 kms of so called road to lynn lake, LOL

thansk


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

haha thnaks man


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

here is what your vehicle will look during the rainy season, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

well we had to angle the blade and windrow the snow over, lots of snow from the friday snow storm. THE HOOD had no problems with this amount of snow, sounded good too, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

also note that it was cold today only -33C so i had to put all the canvas on to stay warm in the operators seat.

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

got THE HOOD plugged in for some snow plowing in the morning, warmed up today to -22C but the wind made it feel like -37C. wow eh!!!!!!

thansk


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

KingofObsolete;328785 said:


> got THE HOOD plugged in for some snow plowing in the morning, warmed up today to -22C but the wind made it feel like -37C. wow eh!!!!!!
> 
> thansk


I always remembered that -40F and -40C are just about the same. So at -37C we are close to an easy conversion. 
Chris


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

or this way, i borrowed this from a website.

Celsius to Fahrenheit Conversion Chart

?C ?F ?C ?F ?C ?F ?C ?F
50 122.0 27 80.6 4 39.2 -19 -2.2
49 120.2 26 78.8 3 37.4 -20 -4.0
48 118.4 25 77.0 2 35.6 -21 -5.8
47 116.6 24 75.2 1 33.8 -22 -7.6
46 114.8 23 73.4 0 32.0 -23 -9.4
45 113.0 22 71.6 -1 30.2 -24 -11.2
44 111.2 21 69.8 -2 28.4 -25 -13.0
43 109.4 20 68.0 -3 26.6 -26 -14.8
42 107.6 19 66.2 -4 24.8 -27 -16.6
41 105.8 18 64.4 -5 23.0 -28 -18.4
40 104.0 17 62.6 -6 21.2 -29 -20.2
39 102.2 16 60.8 -7 19.4 -30 -22.0
38 100.4 15 59.0 -8 17.6 -31 -23.8
37 98.6 14 57.2 -9 15.8 -32 -25.6
36 96.8 13 55.4 -10 14.0 -33 -27.4
35 95.0 12 53.6 -11 12.2 -34 -29.2
34 93.2 11 51.8 -12 10.4 -35 -31.0
33 91.4 10 50.0 -13 8.6 -36 -32.8
32 89.6 9 48.2 -14 6.8 -37 -34.6
31 87.8 8 46.4 -15 5.0 -38 -36.4
30 86.0 7 44.6 -16 3.2 -39 -38.2
29 84.2 6 42.8 -17 1.4 -40 -40.0
28 82.4 5 41.0 -18 -0.4

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For greater accuracy use formula below: 
To convert from Celsius to Fahrenheit:

?F =(9/5)?C+32

To convert from Fahrenheit to Celsius:

?C=(5/9) x (?F-32)

?C = temperature in degrees Celsius
?F = temperature in degrees Fahrenheit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/ol/climate/conversion/tempconvert.html
Last updated 25 May 2000 by [email protected]
Please see the NCDC Contact Page if you have questions or comments.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

KingofObsolete;328927 said:


> or this way, i borrowed this from a website.
> 
> Celsius to Fahrenheit Conversion Chart
> 
> ...


I have lived half my life each way Metric / English. I have all sorts of shortcuts to convert various things in my head. For example, to convert 160 KPH to miles, just drop the ZERO and multiply by 6. So 16 times 6 = 96MPH. Close enough.

But Celsius is a pain. I just remember a couple of conversions in my head (like -40F = -40C) and guess the rest from there. 

Chris


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes i was young when canada turned the metric system and it is a pain. we buy the tape measurer in inches, weight the fish in pounds, sell scrap buy the ton and only thing is drive the car by metric. in fact southern belle's FANCY suburban is from texas and i like driving at 70 miles per hour. no problems there, LOL

thansk


----------

